# Just dropped heavy toy on babies head---freaking out!



## Lacrymosa

This is the scariest thing that has ever happened! I have this toy, pretty big and heavy, it's just a toy with a bunch of buttons on it that play music and make sounds, I was showing it to my 5 month old, she was laying on the ground, I went to set it down when it slipped out of my hand and landed smack in the middle of her forehead.

She screamed for about 5 minutes, I was able to calm her down by feeding her.. I called the doctor and they said to watch for vomiting or major swelling or any signs of concussion. I was crying on the phone with her and she told me this kind of thing happens all the time but I just feel so bad, I feel guilty even though it was accident, and I'm terrified I somehow caused her to have brain damage. She's so small and fragile... it seems like anything could cause serious harm.

Has anyone had anything like this happen when your baby was young?


----------



## lifeguard

The remote control fell off the back of the couch & slammed into ds' head when he was a newborn (& sound asleep). OOOOOOH did he cry! But he was fine.

I also dropped him on the tile floor when he was about a month old & he was fine then too.

Yeah, I had a mini-breakdown both times!


----------



## jadedqueen123

Raises hand







Your not alone mama, your baby will most certainly be fine and luckily for us they don't remember things like this when they grow up!


----------



## midnightmommy

It'll be ok. Just wait until she takes a dive off the bed, couch or changing table. It happens to the best of us. I do think that as a rule of thumb everyone with a child that can roll over needs a least one froze ice pack.


----------



## MamaJenese

When DD was the same age she was sitting in her bouncy seat in the floor with me and DS (who was 2 at the time). Out of nowhere DS just wacks her on the head as hard as he could with a plastic dinosaur. She screamed, I cried, called DR. She had a big bump on her head. Same night DH is walking with her from one room to the next and smacks her head on the door frame.... Worst. Day. Ever.. she cried, he cried I cried. Well now she is a healthy very bright 2 year old. These things happen, good thing those babies are built to survive sleep deprived parents and unpredictable siblings.


----------



## Lacrymosa

That makes me feel tons better!

Asia's forehead is red and swollen but she actually seems like she's in a BETTER mood since it happened.. strangely. I think she's going to be okay. Very scary though!


----------



## elmh23

When my son was 2 weeks old, I left him on the floor by the couch while I went and peed. Right as I'm coming out, I see my 2-year-old jump off the couch, promptly body slamming her new brother. I was terrified, but he was fine.

That was the day we made the rule about no jumping on the couch if baby brother is near by. Good rule to have IMO!


----------



## dislocator3972

2 weeks ago my DD fell off the couch (onto her head) then later that same day she kicked the front of the stove and burned her toes while I was wearing her.

A friend of mine keeps reminding me to have grace for myself . .


----------



## Phridae

I dropped a pint of ice cream on DS head, while he was sleeping, at Walgreens. It was frozen solid too. It was one of those slow motion moments when it slipped, but I couldnt catch it in time. He had a mark for a few days, and screamed of course but then all was fine.
Now he hits his head on something almost daily. Toys, coffee table, walls, floors, cats...


----------



## Madalyn

My son's rolled off the couch twice. The second time I felt like such an idiot because I was literally right there next to him picking up his toy and turned to see him mid air. Human reaction time vs speed of gravity and I lost lol. The one thing I learned from all my panicked guilty mom googling afterwords is that you definitely are the first or the last.


----------



## buttercups.nest

I agree...it happens to all of us! I think we all feel like the worst mother on earth when it happens the first time....but I think the guilt you feel means the exact opposite!

Hope your little one is doing better!


----------



## Kelly1101

Dropped my cell phone on the baby's head when she was a newborn. FREAKED OUT. Felt so guilty, horrible mother, etc.

It's okay







I think this is something that happens to everyone at some point or another.


----------



## Vegan Princess

I dropped the camera on my baby's head when she was about 4-5 mos old while she was breastfeeding and I was trying to photograph the special moment. Ack! I also bumped her head into a door when she was newborn! She cried both times but was fine after a few minutes. I think everyone has a story (or 2) like this to tell!

Cindy


----------



## lach

My daughter was maybe 10 months? Old enough to kind of scootch on her butt, but she couldn't crawl yet. I needed something that was at the back of a lower kitchen cabinet, so I had cleared it out and put everything on top of the counter.

In the amount of time it took me to bring whatever it was over to the other side of the kitchen, she had managed to get over to the cabinet, grabbed the cord to the coffee maker that was hanging over the edge (my bad: I feel so awful), and pulled the entire thing over right on top of her head. Glass carafe, and big plastic coffee making unit.

Thank everything that is holy that there was no hot coffee in there, right? At least there was THAT.

The worst part was that the next day she got the stomach flu, and was doing her best Linda Blair impressions all over. OMG. I was at the ER like you wouldn't believe. I must have driven 120mph there, and it's a good thing there were no little old ladies trying to cross the street in my way. (I had called the doctor the day before and he had told me what to watch out for, including, of course, vomiting). Luckily, it was just a coincidence.

So I'm sure it will be okay. I think smacking your baby's head in one way or another is kind of a parenting right of passage.


----------



## Still Burning!

... My almost 7 year old dropped our 5 month old flat on her face yesterday (very much by accident). He cried more than she did. There was a very loud THUNK, and it was scary, but she is fine. Just like she was fine after daddy elbowed her three times in a matter of two days, in the head, at a month old. She also held a toy over her face and dropped it, slammed backwards conking her head on the floor being a noob to sitting up on her own, and grabbed a cup of ice water and poured it in her face while trying to snag it at fastaslighting speeds off of the counter. Oh, that reminds me, she has twice faceplanted on the counter while trying to suddenly lean forward and chew on the counter. To be sure, our 7 year old had his fair share of ooops and OMGs as an infant, and he is obnoxiously talented, gifted, smart, and very much no worse for the wear.

Oh yeah, and just the other day while nursing, I was talking and the phone and it slipped from under my chin and fell right on bebe's head. She continued nursing without being fazed one bit. I was shook up, though.

My experience is that we get alllll upset and freaked out (and then that pit of the stomach guilt feeling) but that our children are just fine. There is a HUGE difference between being hurt and being injured. Not that it is a f-ing party when our kids get hurt, but I am glad that they rarely are injured!


----------



## Lacrymosa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lach* 
Thank everything that is holy that there was no hot coffee in there, right? At least there was THAT.

Wow, seriously!


----------



## Lacrymosa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Still Burning!* 
... My almost 7 year old dropped our 5 month old flat on her face yesterday (very much by accident). He cried more than she did. There was a very loud THUNK, and it was scary, but she is fine. Just like she was fine after daddy elbowed her three times in a matter of two days, in the head, at a month old. She also held a toy over her face and dropped it, slammed backwards conking her head on the floor being a noob to sitting up on her own, and grabbed a cup of ice water and poured it in her face while trying to snag it at fastaslighting speeds off of the counter. Oh, that reminds me, she has twice faceplanted on the counter while trying to suddenly lean forward and chew on the counter. To be sure, our 7 year old had his fair share of ooops and OMGs as an infant, and he is obnoxiously talented, gifted, smart, and very much no worse for the wear.

Oh yeah, and just the other day while nursing, I was talking and the phone and it slipped from under my chin and fell right on bebe's head. She continued nursing without being fazed one bit. I was shook up, though.

My experience is that we get alllll upset and freaked out (and then that pit of the stomach guilt feeling) but that our children are just fine. There is a HUGE difference between being hurt and being injured. Not that it is a f-ing party when our kids get hurt, but I am glad that they rarely are injured!

Oh my... yes, I guess they are much more resilient than they look!


----------



## Lacrymosa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
When my son was 2 weeks old, I left him on the floor by the couch while I went and peed. Right as I'm coming out, I see my 2-year-old jump off the couch, promptly body slamming her new brother. I was terrified, but he was fine.

That was the day we made the rule about no jumping on the couch if baby brother is near by. Good rule to have IMO!

That would be soooo scary! Wow!

All these stories are sad, but making me feel TONS better, haha.


----------



## Beauchamp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Still Burning!* 
... slammed backwards conking her head on the floor being a noob to sitting up on her own...

my dd did this...scared me to death and I felt so sick and guilty all day. Normally I pile pillows around her, but this *one time* I didn't and SMACK.







She was fine 10 mins later. I still feel sick about it, and the sound her little head made hitting the floor (thin area rug over tile.) ugh.


----------

